# 'Small Pedigree'



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All,

I am currently looking around for a little sister for Harley. I have contacted several breeders listed on an Australian website (http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/breeders/maltese.asp) which I know is still not fool proof, so I intend on actually visiting before committing to anything.

I have also printed out some tips provided here that list all the right questions to ask, so I feel I'm pretty well prepared.

My question is, what does _'Small Pedigree' _ mean? I have seen a 'breeder' (?) advertise that they are a 'Registered Breeder, Small Pedigree' ....... is anyone able to tell me what this might mean exactly?

Thanks!
Jacqui & Harley


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Small pedigree usually means a family tree of five generations. At least that's what I've always understood
it to mean. Hope this helps.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you!


----------

